
Bro pages: like man pages, but with examples only - randallma
http://bropages.org/
======
blahedo
Great idea; shame about the name.

Here's the problem with using words like "bro" (however jokingly): the problem
is not with what _you_ [0] are thinking when you read the word "bro", but with
what _other people_ , especially newcomers, are thinking. The locker-room
atmosphere that stuff like this creates is a huge barrier to entry for a lot
of people, women especially, who infer that on top of all the technically
difficult stuff that _everyone_ has to learn to be CS types, they'll also have
to deal with a constant barrage of "you're not our kind" flung at them by the
in-group. _You personally_ may not be intending that as your message, but I
assure you that your personal intent does not matter when you are using
language that has been associated with exclusion and discrimination.[1]

The problem here, if this program is actually intended to be used, is that
just typing in the command would be a _constant reminder_ of an entire
subculture that is widely seen as[2] putting up walls and doors that say "NO
GIЯLS ALOUD" around the programming profession, an attempt to preserve
privilege. Those of you suggesting an alias are either being disingenuous or
missing the point entirely.

[0] Meaning individuals, of whatever gender/race/class/whatever, that are
likely to be reading HN.

[1] If you don't believe me, ponder for a moment sentences like, "But I like
Negroes just fine!" Language matters.

[2] Again, _you_ might not mean to reference that when you use words like
"brogrammer". But it's how an awful lot of us read it.

EDIT: Rereading other posts on this page, I should add that I almost certainly
got the phrase "shame about the name" stuck in my head from reading dewitt's
post. Four words, such a concise summary of my attitude! :)

EDIT 2: "they'll have" -> "that _everyone_ has" to clarify argument. Thx
vezzy-fnord.

~~~
overgard
Absolutely, lets throw away our sense of humor and wordplay because there are
theoretically people that might be offended (maybe, kindof. You know. In
theory.).

(N.B. the people that seem to be offended so far are offended on other peoples
behalf..)

Isn't it way more offensive to assume that women are such dainty delicate
creatures that like, they won't get the joke?

~~~
glesica
Another offended man checking in. Why is it so hard to accept that sexist
language and actions are offensive to men?

I suspect that most people would agree that white people can be offended by
the use of terms like "nigger", or jokes about slavery. So then why can't men
be offended by misogynistic language or jokes that are likely to create a
hostile environment for women?

I clicked, I saw the name and was a little turned off but thought maybe it was
just a clever shortening of a reasonable word I hadn't thought of (the way
"man" is short for "manual").

Then I saw the "girls are bros too" thing and I realized that nope, the
authors are just insensitive at best, jackasses at worst. They saw the
complaints coming, but they thought it was more important to make some sort of
off-color joke than to have their product taken seriously as the useful tool
it could be.

~~~
overgard
In what way is this sexist? There is not a single word of disparagement on
that site. Nobody in their right mind would say that the word "bro" is sexist
unless they're explicitly looking to be offended. (IE: picking a fight)

~~~
Steuard
The term "bro" has been closely associated in the tech world lately with
things like "brogrammer" culture. I don't know whether that was the intended
reference in this case (though it seems pretty likely to me that something of
the sort was on the authors' minds when they chose the name: why else would
the term feel relevant?).

But the real issue isn't "What did they intend?" in any case: it's "What
impact might this have on others in our community (or thinking about joining
it)?" And intended or not, the name of this tool _will_ call to mind the
"brogammer" image for a lot of people. And that image is a significant part of
what makes the tech community feel hostile to a lot of women.

And as I've said elsewhere, these issues aren't about people feeling
_offended_. They're about people feeling _excluded_. There's a tremendous
difference.

~~~
overgard
Here's the problem with your argument: since there's nothing actually hostile
towards women on that page, what you're basically saying is that any
expression of male culture at all is "hostile". It's like saying "stop being
men! it's chasing all the women away!".

~~~
glesica
His whole point was that what is on that page IS hostile to many women in the
community or thinking about joining it. You don't get to decide what offends
or hurts other people. If the authors had wanted this to be a cute in-joke for
the bros, then why did they publish it to the entire world? Why not just send
it around to their male friends, but use a more appropriate (and they KNEW the
name wasn't appropriate because they tried to cutely head off controversy in
their examples) name when they launched it to the public?

~~~
TeMPOraL
How about just: don't use it if you don't like it.

> _If the authors had wanted this to be a cute in-joke for the bros, then why
> did they publish it to the entire world?_

Are you suggesting that people should refrain from publishing things that are
contrary to mainstream fashions? (I can't call all this let's-see-gender-
issues-in-everything crap anything else than a stupid fashion that hopefully
goes away soon)

Also, the joke is about the _man_ pages. Not _woman_ pages (though those exist
in Emacs). I suggest we burn Unix and derivatives (and Emacs, this sexist
bastard) on the stake of gender issues.

~~~
Perseids
> How about just: don't use it if you don't like it.

But I want to use it, it looks like a great tool. Forking it just to use a
different name seems unfair and waste of everyones resources.

> Are you suggesting that people should refrain from publishing things that
> are contrary to mainstream fashions?

It's not about mainstream "fashion", but about a certain cultural neutrality.
I don't ask for this neutrality when you publish articles, essays etc., but
when you write tools (or name tools for that matter) I greatly appreciate a
mindset where you care about the vastly different context people might come
from.

> Also, the joke is about the man pages. Not woman pages (though those exist
> in Emacs).

But - as said before - man pages have nothing to do with men and everything
with manual. To underline the point: I didn't get the joke until I read the
third Hackernews comment. I just don't associate man pages with gender.

~~~
hackinthebochs
>I just don't associate man pages with gender.

You should ask yourself why this is. Would that be the same for an outsider
who is trying to find her way around programming?

You don't associate man with gender because in your mind is associated with
documentation. The usage of it in that context for X years has superseded the
default association with gender. Eventually the same will happen for bropages.
Either way, newcomers do not have the luxury of this association so will have
to deal with the gender reminder from man and bro pages. Would you be in favor
of eliminating the term man pages in favor of making programming more
welcoming to women?

~~~
Perseids
> The usage of it in that context for X years has superseded the default
> association with gender.

Well, no. ^^

I just looked up `man` in the book I learned basic Linux usage from and the
section is labeled "Manpages" and before the first "man" occurs the
abbreviation is explained: "You can look up these manual pages with the
program `man`." (Translated from German). Not being a native speaker I didn't
even associate it with men before.

> Either way, newcomers do not have the luxury of this association so will
> have to deal with the gender reminder from man and bro pages.

They can if they are introduced it correctly: "Hey how does Y work? - Take a
look at the manpage - The _what_? - The manual page. Let me show you…". And
this _abbreviation_ can totally be justified in a context where even "move"
and "list" are shortened.

> Eventually the same will happen for bropages.

Possibly, but the bad joke will always stick. Heck, you can't even explain
where the name comes from without explicitly invoking this association.

Maybe the divide in our community also partially originates from different
associations with `man`. Even if bropages didn't have any gender issues I
would still think its not a good name, because (as said before and before) for
me _man pages have nothing to do with men_. Possibly if I would "get" the joke
I would be more reluctant to give the name up.

~~~
hackinthebochs
>They can if they are introduced it correctly

Language doesn't work that way actually. Associations persist long past the
point of it being "explained" in a different way. Associations are not
logical, they're more emotional than anything. You may not experience it the
same way because of english being your non-primary language, but the
association is real to native speakers. I remember very clearly when I first
learned of man pages (as a native speaker) the association with "male" was
real and made the term awkward to me. After 15 years its just documentation
now.

------
paul
Awesome idea. Shame about the humorless nature of this community.

To me, a "bro" is a dumb, fratboy version of a man, which makes the name
hilariously perfect. If you're feeling oppressed and excluded by a command
name, your real problems lie elsewhere.

~~~
natch
I'm not feeling oppressed. The problem isn't me feeling oppressed, it's other
people feeling oppressed.

Poor choice of language can set up an exclusionary environment.

To you, this may be funny.

To me, your accusation of humorlessness reminds me of people who engage in
sexually harassing "jokes" in the workplace, and then try to get away with it
by using "humor" as an excuse.

You aren't the one who gets to decide when other people feel uncomfortable.

~~~
paul
Your attitude and remarks are creating a hostile and uncomfortable environment
for me. I demand that you stop immediately.

~~~
mtrimpe
From the Wikipedia link in your profile I see you invented Google's "Don't Be
Evil' motto.

At least now I finally understand how they manage to still hold on to that.

As long as you redefine evil to exclude things you don't feel other people
should be hurt by you're all clear!

~~~
paul
Evil is teaching people to view themselves as weak victims at every available
opportunity.

~~~
mtrimpe
Wait; did you just define calling out a needlessly offensive name as evil?

You do realise that would sort of be making the exact point I was trying to
make, right? Or am I missing some seriously self-deprecating joke here?

~~~
paul
Words are meaningless without definition.

You say that the word "bro" is needlessly offensive. Let me ask you, where is
your balance point? What is the right level of offensive? The cost of
censorship is real, and teaching people to be helpless victims does more harm
than any word ever could.

~~~
mtrimpe
Yet even without definitions you are typing words and I am reading them and
we're having a conversation here, so let's not go pretend-meta here.

The right level of offensive is the level that, given all viewpoints, does the
most to benefit to society as a whole.

You're a rich straight white guy whose only discomfort over this comes down to
not being able to say whatever you damn well want whenever you damn well
please.

From this thread you can clearly see that there's a shit ton of people, many
of whom have to re-evaluate their every word and action in our industry, for
whom this triggers feelings of marginalization, ridicule and disrespect.

Insisting on maintaining your privilege over theirs and even going so far as
to label their reactions as taught helplessness and defining that as evil ...
well ... that pretty much sounds like the root of all evil to me.

~~~
jacobtracey
> You're a rich straight white guy

Could you be any more offensive and dismissive? What difference does his
cultural background have when discussing the name of a piece of software?

Oh, wait, everything right? Cisgendered, rich white men are the enemy!

If you want, think of 'bro' as a shortened version of 'brochure'. Is it less
offensive to you now?

~~~
mtrimpe
When somebody starts victim-shaming people it's very relevant to bring up the
fact that they are in a social position where they have the least possible
real-world experience with the negative side of the issues they're being
dismissive about.

But yeah; the tone argument. Good to see that brought up. Going through your
comment history is literally Derailment Bingo gold. I'm sure paul is happy to
know that his bro's still have his back. ;)

~~~
jacobtracey
"Victim shaming", "Privilege", "Tone argument", "Derailment".

Hope you're enjoying all that kool aid, bro. :)

------
raganwald
My experience is this:

Some time ago, I wrote a post about CoffeeScript. As you may know,
CoffeeScript is a whitespace-specific programming language.

I am black, and there is a small cultural wiggle-room when it comes to black
people making fun of colour-based cultural issues. So I thought I could get
away with calling my post "White Power."

The response was immediate and scathing. Regardless of whether I was
personally offended by my title, it was put to me that my title was
inappropriate to go sailing round the front page of Hacker News, &c.

Maybe it was, maybe it wasn't, but you know what? These things are about how
people react, not what was on my mind at the time. There is room for debate
when people are doing these things specifically to provoke debate, as one
finds in art and drama. But in this case, I was not an artist trying to make a
point about culture, I was writing a blog post about CoffeeScript.

I changed the name, I think I renamed it after a Mondrian composition. A few
people continued to rag me about it, but in time people forgot the name but
continued to productively discuss CoffeeScript.

In any event, I feel for the authors. We all make our little jokes, and
sometimes they land with a resounding thud. The problem, of course, is that
unless we are artists provoking people into thinking about culture, these
discussions are a distraction from the good work we're trying to do.

So the right thing to do as a developer is change the name and move on. If it
is changed, the good things in this library will live on long after people
have forgotten the rhetoric expended on the choice of name.

It would be a shame if the library is remembered for its name instead of its
functionality.

~~~
spikels
Oh oh! Did you really just say "A few people continued to RAG me about it"? I
know you think you are very language sensitive and not a mysoginst. But to use
the word RAG!

[http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rag](http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=rag)

So how do you plan to repent! First beg for forgiveness until everyone agrees
you have begged enough. Second make some pledge for the future. Of course you
will never use that word again but how about donating money to a charity or
hiring some women. Third and most important think twice before you accuse
anyone ever again of saying something offensive because it might have been a
simple mistake.

Maybe we could all be a little more gracious and assume the best of our fellow
human beings. I think life could be a lot more pleasant for all of us. We
might even be able to get more good done too.

~~~
raganwald
I was basically done with this thread, but your comment is sufficiently
interesting.

Compare two programmers. One believes that code must be perfect right out of
the gate or else it is very embarrassing. The other believes continuous
iteration is the normal state.

If presented with a major design challenge ("This UX doesn't work at all for
people using screen readers"), I posit that the first developer is motivated
to explain why the code as it stands is a good idea ("Those users aren't our
market.") The first programmer views the idea of being wrong as deeply
embarrassing, and wants to avoid feeling shame, or weakness, or whatever it is
that involves saying "I was wrong."

The second programmer makes changes and carries on without worrying about it.

And so it is with a word. If you are deeply embarrassed at the notion of
having to change, you make up all sorts of reasons why you are right and the
people pointing out another way are wrong.

Whereas if you believe that development is all about iteration, you make the
change and move along.

I am the second kind of writer. Many times I have blogged something, been
called out about some technical or social point, and simply edited my posts.
To me, iteration is a sign that things are working properly.

So... If HN allowed me to edit my comment to remove a word I now know is
inappropriate, I would do so without worrying about it. I wish more people
would take the same attitude: "Oh, this may make things inaccessible for
someone? Let's change it and move on without drama just as we change our code
and move on without drama."

------
dewitt
Is the "bro" intended to be ironic, or are the creators actually not aware
that the term is used to represent the worst (most misogynistic, most crass,
least mature, least dependable) people currently flocking to the industry? It
is by its very definition exclusionary.

I suppose "brogrammers" might be _a_ target audience, but the concept of the
tool itself is pretty good for just about anyone. Shame about the name.

~~~
joyeuse6701
It's a play on words. This oversensitive, over analytical take on sexuality is
getting old. What would you have preferred, the hu-man pages? But that would
be exclusionary to people in the industry who don't consider themselves human!
<hyperbolic>What next, are you going to suggest that parents name their
children gender neutral names so they don't have to chaff at it if they change
gender?</hyperbolic> You can infer everything, from anything if you try.

~~~
presorted
White privilege: unpacking the invisible knapsack

[http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&lr=&id=9I7ExPk-920C&oi=f...](http://books.google.com/books?hl=en&lr=&id=9I7ExPk-920C&oi=fnd&pg=PA188&dq=white+privilege&ots=r7-s8n1FyO&sig=3BscGpiZBP2K2m4t_EgeA1eDuGs#v=onepage&q=white%20privilege&f=false)

~~~
okasaki
Not everyone's from the US, bro.

------
nicolethenerd
I'm a woman, and I think it's hilarious and not at all sexist. Had to stop
myself from laughing out loud because I'm in a library.

Is the association that some people will make with "brogrammer" culture a bit
unfortunate? Sure. But there's nothing about this program that's making any
assertions about bros, or their gender, or anything else - heck, it's not even
really talking about _people_ , it's just a play on the word 'man'.

And if we can have a woman named Siri who lives in our phones who answers our
questions, why can't we have a bro who lives in our computer and helps us out
with the command line?

~~~
andypants
Before today, I always thought "brogrammer" was just a joke phrase, not
serious.

------
enjo
This is great. I'm really just looking for examples most of the time I'm
looking through a man page anyways.

As for the "bro"trevorsy that is brewing in these comments. Lighten up for
crying out loud.

~~~
benatkin
"Lighten up" doesn't solve anything. I'm not against jokes but the implying
man in man pages means male and not an abbreviation of manual is exclusionary.

[http://therealkatie.net/blog/2012/mar/21/lighten-
up/](http://therealkatie.net/blog/2012/mar/21/lighten-up/)

~~~
BadCookie
On the other hand, taking everything so seriously can make the situation
worse. I'm a woman in tech, and I don't want the men in tech to feel like they
have to walk around on eggshells so as not to offend me. I think that the name
"bro pages" is kind of funny, for what it's worth, and all of the protest
against the name is the only thing making me uncomfortable.

~~~
natch
Just keep in mind, for every comfortable woman in tech, there are many
uncomfortable women who stayed out of tech. because of the stuff that for
whatever reason doesn't bother you, but does bother them. Their voices are not
represented here.

And the tech world is the poorer for it.

~~~
Myrmornis
Woman are not in tech because we fail at the high school education phase: we
need to do better at encouraging women to study STEM subjects at university. I
don't believe the current environment at tech companies is the problem. If it
is a rather male dominated culture that is the effect, not the cause.

~~~
adrienne
Wrong. Yes, there is a pipeline problem; however, women also leave STEM fields
at more than twice the rate men do.[0] And when we do, the reasons we cite
include the fact that it's a boys' club, as well as outright harassment.

[0]: (This is an overview, but also cites some actual peer-reviewed studies)
[http://www.forbes.com/2010/06/08/science-engineering-
gender-...](http://www.forbes.com/2010/06/08/science-engineering-gender-gap-
forbes-woman-leadership-pay-promotion.html)

~~~
Crake
People come up with all sorts of excuses when they fail, usually ones that
place the blame on an external factor rather than internal (lack of work
ethic, unsuitability for a role, etc).

This is hardly new, or confined to a single gender. It's like when they study
obesity and find that people who "can't" lose weight massively under report
their calories.

------
bliti
This thread has opened my eyes to the sexist atrocities carried on throughout
the tech industry. The first obvious one is my current language of choice,
Python. That is the worst and most sexist name for language. Why should female
programmers have to put up with it? Python == Snake == Slang for male
genitalia. It is so obvious! Ladies, I'm sorry for all those years of
oppressive code that I've spent writing. But let's continue. What about Unix.
Yeah, Unix. Doesn't it sound like the word Eunuch? Which is a term used for a
castrated man that guards a harem (full of sexual slaves). How could I have
missed it? Amazing. Ever since the 1970s, we have been making women interact
with a system that was named after a sexual slavery term. Just awful. I wish I
were done, but no. There are still many terms out there that are just
offensive. What about the server Gunicorn? It is a play on the word Unicorn,
which we all know is a fictitious (I hope) animal that features an enlarged
horn on its forehead. That darn horn just looks like a penis, doesn't it?
Well, that's is offensive to women. I'm gonna email the Gunicorn team to give
them an earful. What were they thinking? Worst is that this is just a small
collection of samples. What does C stand for? Cunt? Wait, what about F?
Fellatio? Oh man/woman, we need to really reconsider sexism in this industry.
Cause _bro_ , its simply not working out.

~~~
railsdude
> Python == Snake == Slang for male genitalia

You jest, but in 2012 someone from the PSF made a "joke", at PyCon, asking
people, men and women: "want to see my one-eyed snake?".

Unfortunately, the same Python feminists that are ready to burn anyone who
disagree with them regarding the use of a pronoun [1], for instance, were very
quiet and dismissive about that other, and bigger, issue. [2]

[1]
[https://github.com/joyent/libuv/pull/1015](https://github.com/joyent/libuv/pull/1015)
[2]
[https://twitter.com/zedshaw/status/390012555688546304](https://twitter.com/zedshaw/status/390012555688546304)

------
gruseom
I've often wished for something like this. Most of us learn by example.

I fear that the humor in it, much as I like humor, is a mistake. First, it
comes across as a gender troll. Any technical attention the tool receives will
be smothered by that avalanche. (Exhibit A: this thread.) More importantly, it
impedes how the tool needs to work: get to the point immediately and cut
everything else. Man pages may be Byzantine, but they do this well.

If I need examples for curl, examples for curl are all I want to see. They
should be laid out readably and minimally (a nontrivial design problem). The
last thing I want is a joke repeated everywhere. I'd say the same about the
upvoting and downvoting stuff that appears in there: it's extraneous and
distracting.

When I'm stuck on a shell command, it's usually because I have a specific task
I'm trying to do. All I want is for the light bulb in my head to switch on so
I can go "Oh I get it!" and go off to do the task. The best way is to see an
example that's close enough to what I'm trying to do that it's like a magnet
that attracts my specific task and snaps it in place. That's why I like the
idea of this tool. It should focus on getting the user to that moment as
quickly as possible.

~~~
Alex3917
> I'd say the same about the upvoting and downvoting stuff that appears in
> there: it's extraneous and distracting.

It's a sorting mechanism. This is basically like Urban Dictionary but for
Unix.

But yeah, it would be nice to hide the instructions after every single entry.

~~~
gruseom
I fear I am dismissing it too quickly, probably because of gender troll dread
syndrome.

If it works, it will be useful.

------
krstck
Token woman in tech here, with the disclaimer that I do not speak for "women"
or anyone else but myself.

I am sensitive to the issue of exclusionary culture within tech. I think there
are times when this is a necessary discussion to have. I want to see more
women get involved in programming, and I am happy to point out instances of
men perpetuating a sexist culture.

With that said, I don't see it here. I really don't. And I understand the
concept of lots of little things adding up over time, where one joke would not
be offensive, but a constant barrage would be. I think of myself as someone
who isn't bothered at all by swearing, but I have a housemate who literally
swears in every other sentence and it is the most grating thing to me. It's
not once instance, it's the accumulation over time. But I don't think this is
similar.

"Bro" being offensive seems very highly specific to particular subcultures
that I guess I'm not a part of. I guess there are people for whom that word
has some highly negative connotation, maybe the people who are called "bros"
derogatorily, but I don't understand why this pun is offensive to women.
Gender isn't some super shameful characteristic that I flinch at any reminder
of its existence. If I used this tool, I guarantee you that I would not be
subtlely reminded that I am an "other", that I am not a "bro"; I use git all
day every day and I honestly forget that it has any other meaning.

I hate to say this, because women feeling excluded from tech is a big, real
problem, but this conversation trivializes it. People who need to hear that
this is a problem are going to see this discussion and think that women are
being ridiculous. Women are not underrepresented in tech because of _this_.
But thanks for contributing to the stereotype that women whine and complain
about trivial stuff, bros.

------
morsch
Looks similar to the established commandlinefu site:
[http://www.commandlinefu.com/](http://www.commandlinefu.com/)

There are scripts to search it from the terminal, e.g.
[https://github.com/t9md/cmdline-fu](https://github.com/t9md/cmdline-fu)

It's a nice complement to man pages, especially since it contains complex
examples using multiple tools linked by pipes, which is where the terminal
really shines.

~~~
aragot
You know why it isn't successful? Because everyone will remember 'bro'.
Scandal and analogy is sometimes an efficient way to do marketing.

------
vezzy-fnord
Clearly this is very offensive, exclusionary and misogynistic. I mean, it's
not like software has ever been named based on word play-oh, wait...

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalin_%28Scheme_implementatio...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stalin_%28Scheme_implementation%29)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_Orifice](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Back_Orifice)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagios](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nagios)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAME](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAME)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kermit_%28protocol%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kermit_%28protocol%29)

Then it's very common for forks of other software, or software that is meant
to compliment another program, to humorously reference the original program.
The examples are numerous.

"Brogrammer" is a very recent neologism that originated out of a perceived
frat culture amongst primarily (surprise) web developers, but it's still
mostly used to describe a hypothetical bottom of the barrel person, rather
than any seriously observed overtaking of programming by immature frat boys.

"Bro" dates far before that. I think it's perfectly valid to use it as a pun
on "man", which originally stood for "manual", yes. But that's how word play
works. The GNU Project hosts jokes like these on their site, too. I haven't
heard of anyone complaining.

If you can't stand it, alias it. But being dramatic about it is ridiculous.

~~~
ilyanep
"Offensive things have been commonly done before, therefore it's okay" \-
[http://www.logicallyfallacious.com/index.php/logical-
fallaci...](http://www.logicallyfallacious.com/index.php/logical-
fallacies/43-appeal-to-tradition)

~~~
vezzy-fnord
Yet I'm sure you've used the libmp3lame encoder all the time.

The point here is to illustrate that _none of this is offensive_. But rather,
it's being creative with language.

~~~
untog
But you completely missed his point. Just because the industry used to use
misogynistic terms is not a good reason for it to continue to do so.

~~~
vezzy-fnord
How are _any_ of these software titles that I linked misogynistic?

------
maguirre
People, calm the f@#k down. This tool appears to be very useful and its intent
is to make your life easier. If you feel the name bothers you so much that you
can't use it then that's your prerogative just like it was the developer's
prerogative to name it whatever he/she wanted

~~~
srl
And it's people's prerogative to criticize, too. "If it bothers you, don't use
it" is the most annoying criticism-avoidance mechanism I've ever seen.

~~~
tommorris
It's the software version of "America: love it or leave it".

------
Karunamon
For real? Someone does a play on words with man pages and we end up with a 546
comment thread about SJW bullshit?

Unbelievable. Someone does a cool thing and the discussion is _about the name
they chose for it_. Not what it does, not what problem it solves, but because
someone, somewhere, might have an issue with the name.

Concentration on the minutae of mostly irrelevant things instead of stuff that
actually matters, like function and effect. Basically everything a developer
hates.

What the fuck.

~~~
aragot
546 comments, including:

\- 530 talking exclusively about the name,

\- 14 mentionning the name as an issue and

\- 2 commenting on the real, useful, technical stuff.

Thank you HN

------
boyaka
What a shit-fest in the comments. Why am I here... I don't even know what this
website is about. I like the idea of examples though. That has always been one
of the major ways for me to learn, even though my superiors throughout my
educational career seemed to think it ruins the learning process.

------
AznHisoka
To the OP: Brilliant product. About the name: Brilliant marketing. Extreme
hatred or disgust is better than indifference :) Enjoy all the PR. Those who
find the this useful will care less about the name you give it.

------
nsxwolf
Geeks mocking bros while pretending to be tolerant and inclusive. Classic HN.
Let's see you make fun of African American Vernacular English next.

------
darbelo
Here's a nickel kid, go buy an operating system with decent man pages.

~~~
pbreit
Any suggestions?

~~~
darbelo
Two suggestions, in fact.

First, you need to read more Dilbert :)
[http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-06-24/](http://dilbert.com/strips/comic/1995-06-24/)

Second, have a look at the OpenBSD man pages if you want to know why a
suspenders-and-beard-condescending-unix-user would be dismissive of this.

 _Hint: The EXAMPLES section in man pages solved this a few decades ago :)_

------
ronaldx
The concept is great and should be promoted: so many times I've just needed a
basic example and been unable to find one.

Man pages are often not fit for purpose and fail at basic pedagogy. Poor man
pages (alongside poor UX generally) renders good software unusable.

It's really an important task to fix this problem - I can't begin to imagine
how many hours this could save. This has the potential to make it easier for
people to try software out and could lower barriers to enter computer science.

The name is clever, I suppose, but it's simply not appropriate and contradicts
any goal of inclusive openness, and I find that important. I feel conflicted,
but I can't contribute to this project under this name. :(

------
skybrian
At this point it's not about taking offense (I think everyone understands the
pun now, and it's funny the first time.) We can assume good intentions but
it's still okay to say this is bad marketing.

From a marketing perspective, giving your product a name some people hate is
polarizing. It might get attention in the short term and is certainly
memorable, but in the longer term isn't a great move because they'll cringe
every time they use it or have to talk about it and the complaints will
continue. So why not pick something else?

Examples of badly named projects that were renamed, just to show it can be
done and it's not a big deal: forplay -> PlayN testacular -> karma

------
hinchley
I know the "man" in "manpages" is short for "manual", but when I first saw
this site, I took the "bro" in "bropages" to be short for "little brother". If
the "man"-page is the old, official, formal documentation for a command, the
"bro"-page was the young, informal, still-evolving version of the
documentation. In this sense, the name is rather apt.

The negative connotations of the word bro appear to be rather US-centric. I am
Australian, and I have several friends from New Zealand who use the word bro
as a term of mate-ship and affection (I've even heard one friend call his mum
bro).

With that said, it's great that people are conscious of the affect of matters
like this on the inclusiveness of the community - but in this case, when the
word "bro" has such a variety of associations, perhaps we should judge the
book by its content, and not its title.

------
teddyh
Let me fix this with a one-line shell function:

    
    
      eg(){ man "$@" 2>/dev/null|sed -ne '/^EXAMPLE/{:a;p;n;/^[^ ]/q;ba}'|${MANPAGER:-pager -s};}
    

Now there’s an “ _eg_ ” command to display just the EXAMPLES (or EXAMPLE)
section of a Unix manual page.

For example:

    
    
      $ eg cat
      EXAMPLES
           cat f - g
                  Output f's contents, then standard input, then g's contents.
      
           cat    Copy standard input to standard output.
    

If the command gives no output, the manual has no EXAMPLES section. Consider
writing some examples and submitting a patch to the manual.

There, I _fixed_ it. Now nobody needs this program (or should I say “brogram”)
anymore. (Thanks to pbhjpbhj for the name:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7122063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7122063))

------
victorhooi
Are you kidding me?

Hundreds of idiotic comments on this page from Social Justice Warriors with
too much time and nothing better to do.

People, it's the word Bro... get over it. It took me a second to get the joke
(it's from man pages), I thought it was semi funny but whatever, it seems
useful actually.

Why can't we keep the contents in topic? The authors put in effort to make
this - how about we commend them for that, instead of tearing them down, when
we've contributed nothing to this project.

------
codergirl
Woman in tech here. I almost skipped reading the post because I instinctively
thought "bro pages", like man pages but for bros. There are lots of bad ideas
out there, shame this is a great idea with a name that inadvertantly sabotages
it.

------
geetee
This pile of comments is such a fucking downer. Get the sand out of your
proverbial vaginas.

~~~
marvin
Wow. That's a pretty big faux pas if your goal is to distract from the
discussion of exclutionary gendered terms in tech circles.

------
jcutrell
The fun of programming languages and open source software is, guess what, you
can change it. You don't like it? Write an alias in your bashrc.

OSS authors are not held to a standard defined by all of you - they are
welcome to express themselves however they want. For instance, my mother would
find Brainfuck quite offensive. That doesn't mean the author should change the
name.

I think the play on words is quite clever. I also think that if anyone is
being marginalized, it is the "bro" \- identifying the stereotype and calling
out common the stereotypical language habits ("bro ...no").

And now for my personal opinion... If you're worried about the cultural
implications of the names of software (rather than things that ACTUALLY
marginalize women, like lower average salaries, micro-aggression and
objectification, and massive imbalance of gender in the hiring process), then
I think you're probably never going to be happy with anything unless it's
vanilla. The fine line between comedy and tragedy in the artistic side of
programming is often misunderstood, so for now I'm going to go gem install
bro.

As a second note, why don't we say things like Homebrew marginalizes the
alcoholics or those addicted to coffee? Because that's silly, right? Right.
Fight more important fights with the same vigor.

~~~
donotsurveil
You're missing the point. It's not about being offensive but about being self-
explanatory. For this initiative to be successful it needs to have a wide
support and large user base which is not gonna happen with a name based on an
insider joke only.

Just look at the effort and energy dispersed in discussing the name here that
could have been used to improve their database if they had chosen a good name
for their tool.

~~~
jcutrell
That's the best argument against the name - that it actually causes the
project itself to fail.

Good insight.

------
fleshweasel
If you are getting that upset about the use of the word bro you have bigger
problems

~~~
scblock
Actually no. Perpetuating the "boys only" impression many programmers seem to
want to cultivate is bad. The name is exclusionary, and a poor joke.

~~~
unreal37
If this tool was invented 20 years ago, before the whole brogrammer thing took
over the term bro, everyone would have thought it was a clever play on man
pages. Seems the word bro itself has become offensive, even if used in a non-
offensive context.

~~~
davesque
Exactly. So why, in this day and age, would someone be stupid enough to name
their new tool in that way? It's kinda hard to believe that whoever created
this couldn't use a lesson in tact.

~~~
jacobtracey
Because it's not untactful.

Perhaps if people didn't live in their little USA bubble they'd realise that
the word 'bro' in most countries just means 'friend' or 'brother'. Even if it
is inherently gendered there's nothing offensive about it.

------
evilduck
It's like /r/ShitRedditSays has invaded HN.

------
tight_scientist
I think it's a real shame that the whole discussion here seems to be about the
name the author chose for this project, rather than the actual project.
Surprisingly, the discussion on Reddit seems to be much more constructive and
interested in talking about the project itself.

------
NigelTufnel
I like the idea: basically, it's a "kind of Stack Overflow in your shell".

The "bro" name is great actually - made #1 on the front page just because of
it.

~~~
akx
That's howdoi.
[https://github.com/gleitz/howdoi](https://github.com/gleitz/howdoi)

------
mattdeboard
If you like the idea but hate the name, symlinks & aliases.

~~~
simpsond
alias examples=bro

------
sgs1370
Why don't man pages have more examples, is it because of space, or the work to
maintain them (including making sure they still work?)

Although man pages is where I go for the syntax and option definitions, stack-
overflow has become my go-to place for examples. I think this "bro pages" is
an attempt to fill a need but if the tool-owner is willing, a man page
approved by the owner seems like it will be more authoritative.

Man pages seem like a great place for people who want to contribute to open-
source to try and submit patches containing examples (unless examples are
prohibited by most patch-approvers). I hate writing documentation, including
examples, so I won't be adding in either spot, but lots of people on stack-
overflow seem to have a desire and some have a knack for it.

------
tobinharris
Learn by example is powerful. Installed. Great work.

I am also concerned about the gender situation. I solved it with these
commands:

ln -s /Users/tobinharris/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.0.0-p0/bin/bro
/Users/tobinharris/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.0.0-p0/bin/sister

ln -s /Users/tobinharris/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.0.0-p0/bin/bro
/Users/tobinharris/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.0.0-p0/bin/lady

ln -s /Users/tobinharris/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.0.0-p0/bin/bro
/Users/tobinharris/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.0.0-p0/bin/lass

ln -s /Users/tobinharris/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.0.0-p0/bin/bro
/Users/tobinharris/.rvm/gems/ruby-2.0.0-p0/bin/sko

------
stared
Great! 'man' usually is a good reference but one of the worst place to start.

One comment: the thing with voting takes _way_ to much space, and hence not
that many things are visible. (Maybe a _single_ line would be better.) But the
idea with feedback is great!

------
fhars
It should be renamed "cargo" as it encourages cargo cult programming
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_programming](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cargo_cult_programming)

------
certainly_not
I use this bash function to achieve something similar using the existing (and
much larger) database commandlinefu.com:

    
    
        howdoi() { curl "http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/matching/$(echo "$@" | sed 's/ /-/g')/$(echo -n $@ | base64)/plaintext"; }

------
tzs
"Bro" can have many meanings [1] [2]. Most of the complaints seem to be coming
from people who are aware of just one of these, which is not the one most
people think of when the term is used.

[1] [http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/bro](http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/bro)

[2]
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch/2013/06/21/193881290/jea...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/codeswitch/2013/06/21/193881290/jeah-
we-mapped-out-the-four-basic-aspects-of-being-a-bro)

------
hodgesmr
This is a neat idea. I won't comment on the name--but observations on the
tool:

Looks like anyone can submit examples to this. Users need to be very careful
before blindly copy-pasting the "example" scripts into their shell. Hopefully
the voting system will remedy this, but that's not guaranteed. While not
nearly as dangerous as copy-pasting from the browser[1], still proceed with
caution.

[1] [http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-
paste](http://thejh.net/misc/website-terminal-copy-paste)

------
ComSubVie
A very nice idea and I hope it will gain a lot more examples (at least I will
try to add further examples)!

And I love the name and it's play on the manpages. But a lot here seems to
recommend changing it - can anybody explain to a non-native-speaker what the
problem is with the current name?

~~~
davesque
The problem is that "bro" summons up the image of the hyper-masculine culture
of college fraternities in the United States which has, to some extent,
infiltrated the tech world in recent years. Some unfortunate aspects of this
culture include:

\- Excessive drinking

\- Objectification of women

\- Fear/ridicule of homosexuals

\- Practice of hazing rituals

\- Cults of personality/Hero worship

Basically, role up all the regrettable, animal-like behaviors of immature,
dishonerable men. Of course, the average startup is nowhere near as bad as the
average college fraternity, but its tragic indeed that you can even mention
them in the same sentence. The whole "bro"grammer thing is beyond tiresome.

~~~
jacobtracey
So, we apply the 'American Fraternity Guy' definition to a word that has
existed for longer than the USA as a country has and is used cross culturally
to mean many different things (usually just 'friend' in my experience).

HN ought to be closed down if this kind of ridiculous rhetoric continually
overtakes actual technical content. If it doesn't happen sooner or later
everyone interested in actually discussing technical topics will move
elsewhere.

------
Deinos
A good idea, but I see it taking some backlash for the name, which would be
unfortunate because, aside from the name, it really is not perpetuating
"bro"gramming, etc.

~~~
wyclif
The name is ironic and whimsical. I don't see what the problem is. I'm puzzled
by people (and I don't necessarily mean the parent in this specific sub-
thread, but everybody who has raised concerns over the name in the thread) who
seem to think that if a name has any perceived negative connotation whatsoever
it should not be used. Would you make the same judgement call with regard to,
say, Dogecoin?

~~~
Deinos
I take the name in jest as well. Unfortunately, a lot of people are easily set
off by it. Would hate to see a neat idea get flack and not be used over silly
perceptions.

~~~
donotsurveil
This is why you don't get a terrible name for your idea if you want it to
succeed.

------
Toam
It looks similar to
[https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat](https://github.com/chrisallenlane/cheat)

~~~
roryokane
Another similar program is the `cheat` Ruby gem,
[http://cheat.errtheblog.com/](http://cheat.errtheblog.com/).

------
uses
man is short for manual. bro can be short for brochure. Which kind of makes
sense anyway.

------
jtheory
Why do so many of the arguments on this page seem to think that "bro" is part
of male culture?

I'm male. I'm even American. I don't think anyone _including my biological
brother_ has ever called me "bro" in my entire life. Maybe because I'm 38 and
not 22?

When I see something being pitched/marketed/whatever using the word "bro", I
have never imagined it could be targeted at me.

Just now I figured I'd visit the site before commenting, and I mistyped the
domain (the .com is the FB profile for some frat-related group). Oops; so I
googled "bro pages".

The FIRST HIT is something about the playboy mansion. Nice.

I'd be vaguely annoyed if someone standing near me noticed that tab ("bro:
just get to the point!") open on my browser, so unless there's a roaring wave
of approval and it's suddenly better than regular man pages (which aren't bad;
I skim fast) plus StackOverflow, I'm not using it.

Eh, with a little luck they'll change it and try again. The idea seems solid.

------
piyush_soni
Before opening this HN article, I had a 'faint' fear that people might be
discussing some made up sexist issues here rather than what it is about. Oh,
how my fears were fiercely true.

------
gfodor
White Knight News

------
donotsurveil
The name is terrible.

Here are a few suggestions of names:

\- ccex for common case examples \- howdoi for how do I \- comcasex for common
case examples \- usex for use examples \- usagex for usage examples \-
howtouse for how to use \- ill-namedpoorlythoughtoutcommand for bro \-
loudandobnoxiousdespicableman for bro

------
hf
I humbly submit an implementation of `eg`. It solves the _technical_ problem
discussed here for a selection of programms (notably git!):

    
    
        alias eg='man --pager='\''less -p "^[A-Z]* ?EXAMPLES"'\'''
    

This obviously depends on the quality of the man-pages.

Witness: `eg git pull` (with a recent enough Bash, `eg git-pull` otherwise),
`eg awk`, `eg cat` or even `eg man`.

Ironically, the curl man-page doesn't have a separate Examples section; the
authors prefer to intersperse those throughout the text.

The name was coined here by imdsm[0] -- I had been using `examples`
previously.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7121505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7121505)

------
schnevets
I think the name just needs an acronym!

    
    
      B.R.O. - Brief, Reviewed Orders
    
      B.R.O. - Big Repository of Operations
    
      B.R.O. - B.R.O. Responds Often
    
      B.R.O. - Bitter Ruby Organizers
    

The possibilities are endless!

------
Myrmornis
I think that a command giving terse examples of unix command usage has the
potential to be really useful, and I was excited when I saw there were 614
comments.

I'm very disappointed to see that the comments are full of do-gooders
criticizing the author's choice of name for the command. She or he is free to
call it what he/she likes. Maybe those do-gooders should look up `bro alias`
and discuss the project itself instead of trying to sanitize the world to
better fit their personal sensibilities.

------
noodly
Good idea, but to really supplement man-pages it should also support sections
e.g. "bro 2 write" for getting common-case example how to use write function.

------
Tloewald
Great idea and the name is funny, but it seems to me that the obvious name,
just sitting there waiting to be used, is _help_. Another option would simply
be to subvert man (since this is far more useful than man) so e.g. man gives
you the examples but gives you a keystroke option to switch to the original
man page in the case you actually want it.

------
whistlerbrk
Can they alias bro with sis so the name doesn't matter?

This is a great idea I'd hate if the project name overshadowed the potential.

~~~
codygman
I prefer the name "eg" as someone else recommended in this thread.

------
mayneack
3 entries for alias -- submit your own example with "bro add alias"

# make 'sis' equivalent to 'bro' alias sis=bro

    
    
            bro thanks      to upvote (1)
            bro ...no       to downvote (0)
    

.....................................................................................................................

------
spoiler
I seriously can't fathom why so many people have a problem with the name
(because it may or may not affect a third party, however has not _directly_
affected the person writing the post. Wat). Y U mad, bro?! [1]

It's a cool thing, I love the whimsical name (I find it witty and clever)!

[1] I apologise for that; it was just too tempting!

------
methodin
Bro, short for browse?

~~~
xradionut
No. "brow" is short for browse. Cookie if you know what language.

------
steveplace
remember when we didn't have to check our privilege before reading HN?

that was nice.

------
maguirre
In the silly discussion, I do have a couple questions. Can this be used in a
machine that's not always connected to the internet? Considering the ranking
method is decided via votes, won't (theoretically) results change from one day
to the other?

------
mmcclure
Went to bropages.com later to install this (instead of .org). The irony, it
hurts.

------
RobertLong
I'm glad the downvote system exists but, what happens if it's the only entry
for a command?

# Cleans malware from system sudo rm -rf /

    
    
            bro thanks 4    to upvote (1)
            bro ...no 4     to downvote (9)

~~~
donotsurveil
With a user provided content database, you have a problem: users can input
crap content. So you devise a way for user to sort the crappiest from the less
crappy and now you have two problems, and so on.

------
ygra
A nice touch in PowerShell is that this kind of thing is already included, as
the cmdlet help is structured into different sections, one of which is
examples. So Get-Help Get-Foo -Examples gives you them directly.

------
jclem
There's another tool pretty similar to this that I really like. Many of the
entries actually have a pretty extensive "EXAMPLES" section (I remember the
`tar` one actually being super thorough in its examples). Some of them don't,
but they typically have a thorough explanation of what every flag for that
specific command actually does (I'd rather...you know..learn how something
works rather than just copy and paste a bunch of commands and flags). I can't
remember what it's called.

------
siddboots
How about "ma'am pages"?

~~~
bobzimuta
If we're to be proper, fedora clad neckbeards, it would be "m'lady pages."

------
c7b0rg
This looks like a cute productivity hack that I will probably use. So sorry
for OP that people getting offended by words and tipping fedoras is more
serious than creativity.

------
AgathaTheWitch
Absolutely brilliant. Love the name.

------
varg
Awesome, I always browse the man pages looking for examples ...

------
choicesmade
Funny timing, I published a similar projects just a few weeks ago!

[https://github.com/rprieto/tldr](https://github.com/rprieto/tldr)

It doesn't have all the "bro" features, but has a few extra ones too:

\- less offensive name :) \- syntax highlighting of input parameters \- pages
are stored on Github (pull request friendly) \- but no way to upload/vote on
suggestions for now

Happy to hear any suggestions!

------
zequel
I'm not offended, not sure if it's sexist but I think it's immature and
unprofessional. Kinda like a fart joke.

------
spoiler
I seriously can't fathom why so many people have a problem with the name
(because it may or may not affect a third party, however has not _directly_
affected the person writing the post. Wat). Y U mad, bro?! [1]

It's a cool thing, I love the whimsical name (I find it witty and clever)!

[1] I apologise, for that; it was just too tempting!

------
SrslyJosh
Pro (not bro) tip:

1\. PAGER=less; export PAGER 2\. man somecmd 3\. Type "G" and hit ctrl-b once
or twice

Examples in man pages! Who knew?

~~~
bjourne
Not sure if you are joking. But G takes you to the end of the man page and
ctrl-b one page up. Only rarely will that show you any examples.

------
jrockway
A ruby project, what a surprise.

    
    
      $ bro rm
      rm -rf /
    

I approve of this form of documentation.

------
ishener
“Setting an example is not the main means of influencing others, it is the
only means.” - Albert Einstein

------
Sami_Lehtinen
Afaik, this link wasn't visible well enough.
[http://bropages.org/browse](http://bropages.org/browse) it should be made
easier to find at top of the page.

Btw. Nice derailing with most of comments.

------
pencilcode
I think it should be sis pages.

~~~
marvin
That's actually not a bad idea.

~~~
pencilcode
Or "ex" pages, from examples.

~~~
teddyh
The command “ex” is already taken by an extended version of “ed” (which would
later lead to “vi”).

------
csuper
Bro, do you even code?

I like the concept btw...

------
kristopolous
I wrote an identical thing 10 years ago. went nowhere. boohoo for me.

~~~
Guillaume86
Should have named it bro ;)

~~~
kristopolous
I called it wtf - it was keyword driven. Things like

wtf deep copy array in php

or

wtf add disk to a raid array

people would add recipes with keyword laden titles and there was votes on
them.

You could also download the entire db and use it locally for quicker response
time. Also, this was because we weren't living in an "internet is everywhere"
age back then.

------
ryan-allen
Actually there are really good points in this thread.

I never thought of manpages as sexist but certainly typing man this and man
that all the time could offend some people.

We certainly should do something about this.

------
ch
This looks rather useful, though man pages should also contain examples, but a
desperate command to just reach the examples would be nice. I would have
called it "how."

------
jjsz
I'm loving these social experiments! Reminds me of gorgasm.

------
DanBC
I hope someone is analysing the voting patterns in threads like these because
it's pretty clear that HN has been invaded by MRAs.

------
politician
So much for just taking one quick look at HN, then getting to work. Next time,
I'm going to stick to Quibb.

------
be5invis
It is the `get-help <command> -examples` equalivent in Powershell, right?

------
hibbelig
Sis pages: like bro pages, but with better examples.

------
shurcooL
This is neat; I want[1] something similar for Go types as well.

For example, say I'm looking at godoc for
[http://godoc.org/go/build#Package](http://godoc.org/go/build#Package) and I
see all these descriptive comments for the fields:

    
    
        type Package struct {
            Dir         string   // directory containing package sources
            Name        string   // package name
            Doc         string   // documentation synopsis
            ImportPath  string   // import path of package ("" if unknown)
            Root        string   // root of Go tree where this package lives
            SrcRoot     string   // package source root directory ("" if unknown)
            PkgRoot     string   // package install root directory ("" if unknown)
            BinDir      string   // command install directory ("" if unknown)
            Goroot      bool     // package found in Go root
            PkgObj      string   // installed .a file
            AllTags     []string // tags that can influence file selection in this directory
            ConflictDir string   // this directory shadows Dir in $GOPATH
        
            // Source files
            GoFiles        []string // .go source files (excluding CgoFiles, TestGoFiles, XTestGoFiles)
    

I'd love to see a random sample data of that type, e.g.:

    
    
        (*build.Package)(&build.Package{
            Dir:         (string)("/Users/Dmitri/Dropbox/Work/2013/GoLand/src/github.com/shurcooL/go/vcs"),
            Name:        (string)("vcs"),
            Doc:         (string)("Package for getting status of a repo under vcs."),
            ImportPath:  (string)("github.com/shurcooL/go/vcs"),
            Root:        (string)("/Users/Dmitri/Dropbox/Work/2013/GoLand"),
            SrcRoot:     (string)("/Users/Dmitri/Dropbox/Work/2013/GoLand/src"),
            PkgRoot:     (string)("/Users/Dmitri/Dropbox/Work/2013/GoLand/pkg"),
            BinDir:      (string)("/Users/Dmitri/Dropbox/Work/2013/GoLand/bin"),
            Goroot:      (bool)(false),
            PkgObj:      (string)(""),
            AllTags:     ([]string)([]string{}),
            ConflictDir: (string)(""),
            GoFiles: ([]string)([]string{
                (string)("git.go"),
                (string)("hg.go"),
                (string)("vcs.go"),
            }),
    

(A couple of them, putting the most commonly occurring samples on top, etc.)

Perhaps Sourcegraph will offer something like this in the future.

[1] Well, I'm slowly working on achieving this myself in my spare time.

------
HowardJ
This whole thread is silly.

The "Bro" has nothing to do with brogrammer or that misogynist culture. It's a
pun on "man" pages.

And most people in tech who use the term bro are not referring to the
brogrammer culture. They're using the bro slang popularized by
MMORPGs/MOBAs/4chan/internet memes, since like World of Warcraft 2004.

------
fleitz
Great idea, also dear haters if you don't like the name just fork it and
change it.

------
mumbi
Great idea. Never been a fan of the whole bro thing, but I say keep the name.
If the women want a 'sister pages', let them make it.

~~~
vectorjohn
If anyone was looking for an example of why the name is a problem, mumbi here
is a perfect one. This is why we can't have nice things.

~~~
smsm42
Alternative version: you can't have a nice things because a random troll can
play you like a cheap banjo.

------
vacri
Crazy that you have to have Ruby installed first.

------
dreamfactory2
Sticking it to the man

